# Being a brat...in a cute way



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A while ago, someone posted about seniors thinking they have special priviledges. Oh Ya!!!

When I was ready to leaving the barn this morning, I couldn't find Penny. She's always around so I got in the jeep and drove to the gate. That usually brings her running. Nope.

There is, laying in front of the garage, just hanging out. I call her and she sits up. Hmmm...call her again. Nothing. Hmmmm....call her again, kneeling with a horse treat in hand. At that point she stood up and stretched. Then started that slow, head down, stalking walk. All the way to the gate...300 feet. Cold wind blowing, damp ground soaking thru my pants at the knees. Slowly coming. I'm cheering her on like an idiot "Yay, good girl! Good come! Yay Penny". 

She never sped up, just mozied on over to the jeep. 

So, ya, she KNEW I wouldn't leave without her...no need to panic or hurry!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"seniors thinking they have special privileges"

They do have special privileges and they must surely have their owners trained by then too. I know Copper had me trained by then and he had to give me the least little sign to get me to do just what he wanted.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, too funny. Its sweet that she knows that there is no way she is going to get left behind.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny's mom and Cooper's mom-too funny and I totally agree.

Thank you both, you made me think about Taz and some of the things he did in his own time. It was like come on, stop and smell the sea air Mom, it's great. Let's take a nice leisurely walk to see the all the sights, what's the rush?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Amazing how they seem to go deaf until one crinkles a bag of chips from the other side of the house too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Amazing how they seem to go deaf until one crinkles a bag of chips from the other side of the house too.


NO kidding......... and they don't have any problems getting up real quick and come walking over check it out either.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby can be outside ignoring my requests to come back inside, yet when I slice into an apple, he's right by my side! Selective hearing!! I accuse him of taking after his human Dad!

We had a fence contractor come by today. When he saw Toby he said, oh, he's an old guy, got some years on him.  Funny how I don't see him as old!! He's still that crazy puppy from 8 years ago.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't see the age either! I just love their quirks and their "I've earned it" attitude. 

Penny's 'come from the other side of the house out of a dead sleep' is when I get out my bag of cooked, lemon pepper chicken breasts. I have them frequently in salads for lunch. Her dad could be rustling the cheese wrapper or lunch meat and she ignores that. It's when I get out the chicken. Of course, she always gets a tidbit. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Toby can be outside ignoring my requests to come back inside, yet when I slice into an apple, he's right by my side! Selective hearing!! I accuse him of taking after his human Dad!
> 
> We had a fence contractor come by today. When he saw Toby he said, oh, he's an old guy, got some years on him.  Funny how I don't see him as old!! He's still that crazy puppy from 8 years ago.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!! She has you trained well


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I freely admit it!! See my signature?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby can be outside ignoring my requests to come back inside, yet when I slice into an apple, he's right by my side! Selective hearing!! I accuse him of taking after his human Dad!
> 
> We had a fence contractor come by today. When he saw Toby he said, oh, he's an old guy, got some years on him.  Funny how I don't see him as old!! He's still that crazy puppy from 8 years ago.


I had to laugh at the selective hearing thing! I think all men do that!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Continuing on in the 'she has me trained' thread: last night she came to me and started with her 'um...um...um' which is a deep, throaty sound. It means she needs me to do something for her. She'd already been fed, water bowl refilled, been outside...so what do you want?

We put the big sofa in the living room and now I use a chair with an ottoman. Penny has the loveseat all to herself but she's used to laying on the big sofa with me. So I went and sat on the loveseat. She got up and curled up in a ball next to me and went to sleep.

Apparently, she wanted some 'mommy and me' time. She's not overt in her cuddling but it's there...if you look for it. :smooch:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby has taken to self-medicating by getting his own Rimadyl sitting on the counter, after his evening meal.:doh: I always give him half a Rimadyl after dinner to minimize stomach upset so I put it on the counter while he works on dinner. Apparently I am not fast enough getting it to him so he's taken to just grabbing it himself now, before he runs outside to take care of his personal business... Then he comes inside to bark at me at the top of his lungs--his way of telling me I need to brush his teeth!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so cute! "Me helping, mom". 

We can set our watches by Penny: 4:00...joint supplement time (cookies in her mind); 5:00...biscuit time; 6:00...supper time. In fact, when she starts her growly talk, Penny's Dad and I look at each other and say "Wow, is it 4 already?" She is our clock!


----------

